# [kernel] Kernel panic "unable to mount root"

## NoDataFound

Bonjour,

J'ai de temps à autres un kernel panic au démarrage de mon serveur avec le kernel 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 en architecture amd64 : 

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,2)

Elle se produit juste après ce qui semble être un listing des disques durs. Lorsque j'essaye de brancher un clavier pour remonter sur la console, ce dernier est inactif (aucune touche ne fonctionne que ce soit via un clavier en P/S2 ou via un clavier USB) et vu qu'aucun disque n'a semble t'il été reconnu, je n'ai pas non plus la trace exacte stocké dans les logs. Aussi unknown-block(8,2) correspond à /dev/sda2 d'après lsblk.

mon grub.conf : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/oKjnFqGhHNh6ujOsbPND/

mes partitions : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/RuJGj0SNcwtAStIirLvG/

mon dmesg quand ça fonctionne : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/vHr6XXK5gEkM3yVyVj4z/ - il y a un lag énorme en ligne 671 au niveau du chargement du disque ata1 (un SSD !) vu que je perds 4 secondes. Je ne sais pas si c'est lié à mon kernel panic ou pas.

ma config kernel : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/479481/ - je l'ai un peu fait évoluée ce soir entre l'édition de mon post, mais juste pour inclure memtest.

Au niveau du serveur, il dispose d'une carte mère ASRock H67-ITX/HT avec un Core i3 2120 et 8 GiO Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9 8Go (2x4Go). J'ai également une carte contrôleur Sata - une 

Adaptec 1430SA Raid.

J'ai 7 disques durs :

un SSD Intel postville 40G sur lequel sont installés /dev/sda1 (boot), /dev/sda2 (système)

un vieux disque Seagate qui sert pour /var, /tmp, /home et la swap

5 x WD 2To S-ATA II 64Mo (Caviar Green) montés en RAID5 formant /dev/md0

Ce dernier est relié à mon PC sous Win7 en ethernet (câble croisé) et est également connecté en Wifi. J'ai l'impression que ce problème survient (sans en être convaincu) principalement quand le serveur est démarré avant mon PC. 

Est-ce quelqu'un a une idée de comment je peux le résoudre sachant qu'il apparaît de temps à autre et que le peu d'informations que j'ai pu trouver concerne des cas où les PC ne fonctionnent pas du tout alors que dans mon cas, c'est plutôt aléatoire. 

Je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de tester la RAM avec memtest (memtest86+ ne se lance tout simplement pas quand je tente de le mettre dans grub) mais j'ai du mal à voir comment cela peut faire déconner le boot que dans certains (rares) cas.

----------

